# Is this Carob?



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2012)

I got this block in a trade 4 or 5 years ago. It was labeled as Carob, but I can't find any pictures of Carob wood that looks like this. Some that is similar. I checked Paul's site and i think it might be, but want someone to say "Yes I'm sure that's Carob." 

It sure is pretty, and very tight grained. 


[attachment=2630]

[attachment=2631]

[attachment=2634]

[attachment=2633]


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not positive, but the coloring seems right for carob.


----------



## phinds (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like carob to me. Did you check the end grain pattern? Not unique but should be helpful.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes sir that's what it is, I have a good bit of it and have cut quite a bit of it and I'm sure that's the same puppy.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it's carob. I have been cutting quite a bit lately. It can vary a lot, from pale pink to dark red with black streaks. Yours seems to have a more consistent color throughout than most...


----------



## healeydays (Nov 20, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> I think it's carob. I have been cutting quite a bit lately. It can vary a lot, from pale pink to dark red with black streaks. Yours seems to have a more consistent color throughout than most...



Heh Barry,

Don't want to hijack this, but could you post a picture of the dark red with black streaks somewhere? I'd love to see what it looks like on the face and the end grain. Also, is that a local AZ wood?

Mike


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 20, 2012)

It looks like the Carob I have been using. 
robert


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2012)

healeydays said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's carob. I have been cutting quite a bit lately. It can vary a lot, from pale pink to dark red with black streaks. Yours seems to have a more consistent color throughout than most...
> ...


I'll start a new thread....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2012)

That wouldn't be hijacking that would be adding to the thread.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm positive it is. here is a block I have waiting to turn, and a bowl I did from a block off the same tree.
[attachment=13771]
Same colors and grain. This one is coated in shellac

Here is a bowl from it
[attachment=13772]


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 2, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm positive it is. here is a block I have waiting to turn, and a bowl I did from a block off the same tree.
> 
> Same colors and grain. This one is coated in shellac
> 
> Here is a bowl from it



Great looking bowl.


----------



## Jdaschel (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say it is pink ivory because the grain it so tight. And it is pink pink


----------



## phinds (Jan 2, 2013)

Given the cost of pink ivory, it seems unlikely that anyone would forget getting a chunk that size.


----------



## Jdaschel (Jan 3, 2013)

Weigh it. pink ivory is on average 66lbs per cubic foot. If it is no where close to that then you can rule out pink ivory.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm fairly certain it isn't pink ivory. I've already roughed it anyway. Feels fairly light.


----------

